# Greetings from Hungary



## Vezso (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello Beekeepers,
I'm Zsolt from Hungary. I have had bees for 5 years ago. My hives's and frames's size is a specific Hungarian size, named halfNB (it is an equal comb hive with 6.4dm^2 comb area). I am a hobby beekeeper with ~30 hives. I would like to read and discuss about the beekeeping methods of the other countries. (eg. the snelgrove method is not commonly used in Hungary)
I apologize for my poor English! I will try not to degrade the quality of the forum.
Zsolt


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

>>it is an equal comb hive with 6.4dm^2 comb area.

Your English is fine, its the metric abbreviation that had me scratching my head.:scratch: 


Just teasing! After scratching my head, I figured out that 6.4dm^2 was a reference to decimeters squared. 

.


----------



## dadandsonsbees (Jan 25, 2012)

Welcome. As Radar said your English is fine. Don't worry about degrading the quality of the forum,( some of us are degraded enough for everybody)


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Your english is just fine.

Welcome to the site.


----------



## tuzserhu (Dec 8, 2013)

Welcome, 
and in case your English fails, feel free to ask for translation I used to be fluent and could use some practice.
I will do my best!


----------



## gezellig (Jun 11, 2014)

Üdvözöljük a méh forrása. 😀


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource!


----------



## Vezso (Mar 4, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome! 
I will try to use the American units.


----------



## Mutt bee (Jan 11, 2015)

Welcome to BeeSource Zsolt !


----------



## fruitveggirl (Mar 8, 2013)

Welcome! Your English is great, and this community is already degraded. 

I love seeing how this site attracts so many people from around the world. Your area of the world seems to have an especially rich beekeeping history. One day, I'd love to take a trip to Eastern Europe and soak it all in.


----------



## Vezso (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello Fruitveggirl,
yes, it seems a very colorfull forum. I think I will learn a lot here!
I saw your hives. They are very pretty. The top bar hive is spread around.
The beekeeping has old traditions here. By us are many types of hives, many size of frames and many methods for beekeeping. We have 3 common frame size, but each are specific hungarian size. It is not good, but that is the case. 
I dont know what is the name of the hives's type like the langstroth and dadant, where You can stuck the suppers?
Have a nice day
Zsolt


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Welcome, Zsolt!

Pictures would be wonderful! :applause:


----------



## Vezso (Mar 4, 2015)

Ok some pictures. (not my own) First, the 3 more commercial hive.
Top bar hive. (named NB15)








half NB:








Hunor








And a method to wandering (what is the correct word to the travelling of the bees for honey?)
Container built on a truck:








Container with wheels:








Container without wheels:


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Wandering/traveling=migratory


----------



## AL from Georgia (Jul 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Vezso (Mar 4, 2015)

Thank You!


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Thank you for the pictures, Vezso, I can see them this morning.

I especially like the wagon.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Zsolt!


----------

